# Prsfynestmami's Mac Stuff



## prsfynestmami (Jan 28, 2007)

Here goes... Hope yall are ready...


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice collection. Love that bin with your MSFs.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 28, 2007)

You do have a nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 28, 2007)

whoa that's a fabulous collection!!


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 28, 2007)

niiiiice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 where did u get that poster?!!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jan 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_niiiiice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 where did u get that poster?!!_

 
thanks.  i got it at the untamed event at my local mac store.  it has a cd attached to it.


----------



## Kim. (Jan 29, 2007)

I can't see anything
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all x's...


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 29, 2007)

Awesome. Your'e collection has grown.


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 29, 2007)

you are so intricately organized...what a stash!


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 29, 2007)

very nice collection =)


----------



## sweetsugar (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice collection you have got there!!

How are you liking the Benefit Dallas?


----------



## macface (Jan 29, 2007)

very nice collection.


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jan 29, 2007)

lovely collection


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jan 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetsugar* 

 
_Nice collection you have got there!!

How are you liking the Benefit Dallas?_

 
love it!!


----------



## Ciara (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow!! i'm loving the collection!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



very well organized.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jan 30, 2007)

Sweet collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What is that bright sky blue colored MAC eyeshadow in the box with the Fluidlines? It looks cool.


----------



## n_c (Jan 30, 2007)

Niiiiice!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jan 30, 2007)

can't see!!!


----------



## Steel (Jan 30, 2007)

I really like your collection, it's not huge but it's got everything you could need for pretty much any look!

How do you like the CARGO gloss? What shade is it that you've got?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 30, 2007)

I can't see it either.


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 1, 2007)

wow you have a great collection 
Very nice 
What type of camera do you use 
Your pictures are always so nice and clear


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_Sweet collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What is that bright sky blue colored MAC eyeshadow in the box with the Fluidlines? It looks cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sky Blue e/s


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slvrlips* 

 
_wow you have a great collection 
Very nice 
What type of camera do you use 
Your pictures are always so nice and clear_

 
5 Megapixel Canon Powershot


----------



## MacMonster (Feb 3, 2007)

nice! where did you get that perfectly sized bin with your msfs/lipsticks in the last pic on the right?


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacMonster* 

 
_nice! where did you get that perfectly sized bin with your msfs/lipsticks in the last pic on the right?_

 

Ikea!  For a couple bucks!


----------



## stephbunny (Feb 13, 2007)

love how you organized it!
thanks for posting your collection...i can see how much it's grown since you last did it! ^^


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 13, 2007)

i dont see it


----------

